# toro 826 issue



## jeffrey rusch (Feb 7, 2021)

my first time on a forum like this. Thanks in advance for any help. Here's my problem: 30ish year old model 826. Runs and throws snow like it was new. Love this machine EXCEPT for one major issue. It's constantly 'digging in' as it moves forward, pulling the machine left and right at random. I've installed new auger housing skids with no change...it's still a bear to get to go straight. Could it be the spring loaded blade that's mounted at the back of the auger housing? It's free, swiveling up and down as it should....
I'm stumped! Help!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Put rollers on, make sure you have 10-15 lbs in the tires, equal pressure!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Make sure both tires have the exact same air pressure (10-12 PSI).
When you installed new skids did you do it on a level surface and place a couple of wooden paint stir sticks or a yard stick under the scraper bar?


----------



## jeffrey rusch (Feb 7, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Put rollers on, make sure you have 10-15 lbs in the tires, equal pressure!


are you suggesting rollers in place of the original skids?


----------



## jeffrey rusch (Feb 7, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Make sure both tires have the exact same air pressure (10-12 PSI).
> When you installed new skids did you do it on a level surface and place a couple of wooden paint stir sticks or a yard stick under the scraper bar?


Yes. I did that. Checked it again before first use this year. It just seems more of a dig-in than a poor skid. The machine literally gets pulled like it grabs the pavement, even when there's plenty of snow....I'm really beginning to suspect that scraper blade, but it looks and acts fine...


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

are both wheels pinned to the axle ? or is one of them free-wheeling ?

tx


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Many people on this site use Arnold roller skids or a poly skid to help with your issue 









Amazon.com : Arnold 490-241-0038 Rolling Skid Shoes Wheel, Black : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Arnold 490-241-0038 Rolling Skid Shoes Wheel, Black : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
can you supply us with a little more model information like the number on the decal, is it a powershift or some other, powershifts many had a differential that you had to lock to get both wheels turning other wise only one worked and allowed easier turning 

not seeing you listing where you from i checked your IP which gave me a some what look that we may be in the same town in Sussex county nj, with 3 ski areas in it, if we are i would be willing to take a look and help you out


----------



## jeffrey rusch (Feb 7, 2021)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> can you supply us with a little more model information like the number on the decal, is it a powershift or some other, powershifts many had a differential that you had to lock to get both wheels turning other wise only one worked and allowed easier turning
> 
> not seeing you listing where you from i checked your IP which gave me a some what look that we may be in the same town in Sussex county nj, with 3 ski areas in it, if we are i would be willing to take a look and help you out


I'm in Warren County, just outside Mt. Lake....


----------



## jeffrey rusch (Feb 7, 2021)

jeffrey rusch said:


> I'm in Warren County, just outside Mt. Lake....


....and it's probably 30 years old. No drive wheel issues. It's not that. It's either the skids or the auger housing grabbing the pavement. BUT WHY???? I can't see any tell-tale wear marks..


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

it sounds like your scraper might be grabbing. If you're clearing down to bare pavement then your skid shoes aren't set right.

how high off of the ground is the spring loaded scraper when it's bottomed-out? 

I usually lay down some 1/8" stock (a little more if it's uneven pavement), rest the bottomed-out scraper on it... then tighten the skid shoe nuts.


----------



## jeffrey rusch (Feb 7, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Many people on this site use Arnold roller skids or a poly skid to help with your issue
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Universal-Roller-Thrower-Shoes/dp/B00PBGM7RM[/URL]
> [/Q





classiccat said:


> it sounds like your scraper might be grabbing. If you're clearing down to bare pavement then your skid shoes aren't set right.
> 
> how high off of the ground is the spring loaded scraper when it's bottomed-out?
> 
> I usually lay down some 1/8" stock (a little more if it's uneven pavement), rest the bottomed-out scraper on it... then tighten the skid shoe nuts.


I've actually just ordered some replacement roller skids as recommended by another responder. Keeping my fingers crossed. And i'll be sure to look at where the scraper is laying.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

jeffrey rusch said:


> my first time on a forum like this.


On a forum like this, it's considered good etiquette to come back and provide the community the results of your repair attempts, so others who come along later (like me) who are searching for the answer to their similar problem can learn from your experience.

Did the roller skids resolve your issue?

Could you provide the model number or your 826? The moniker "826" was applied by Toro to a _lot_ of mechanically different machines, so "30 years old" doesn't really ID the machine well.


----------

